# Why shouldn't I chase deer with dogs?



## Ereiam_jh (22 September 2006)

I've never killed a deer, I just chase them out of my woodland with four collies.  I enjoy chasing the deer and my dogs do too.  It's a great feeling when the dogs give chase and you just let them do it.  It's a kind of release.

In my opinion it's ridiculous to call this cruel.  They are far to slow to threaten the deer altough they certainly frighten them, half of my dogs are getting on for geriatric.  Within a short time the deer have easily outstripped them.

Frightening deer is not cruel.  Deer are flight animals, it is in their nature to be frightened.

I'd be interested in hearing from any one who thinks that chasing deer in this manner is cruel.

Does any one think it should be illegal?

Apart from the fact that it is against the Hunting Act can any one give a good reason why I shouldn't carry on?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 September 2006)

Nope.  How else are you supposed to exercise your dogs properly, without walking miles?  Walked my JR with mates Viszla and Weimaraner they all came back happy tired dogs, having chased a fox and a couple of deer.  Nothing like seeing dogs in full flight.  Apart from my JR who once caught a Shrew, and the Weimaraner who caught a pidgeon with a broken wing, none of them have ever caught a thing, (all a bit slow and stupid!!!) so have I no intention of stopping them chasing anything (with the exception of livestock).


----------



## Ereiam_jh (23 September 2006)

That's how I feel piebaldsparkle.

I used to know some antis whose dogds regularily chased rabbits.  I wonder if they still do.

Is there any one whose actually changed what they do with their dogs? 

Apart from the hunts obviously.


----------



## Fairynuff (23 September 2006)

I am not against what you do in any way. If what youre doing is illegal, what is Old Jock the shepherd up against? Sheep are rounded up etc by "dogs" and to boot, sheep are "prey animals" too with the natural instinct to flee. Sorry, being simplistic again.  Mairi.


----------



## Onyxia (24 September 2006)

It is against the Hunting Act?

A good reason,a good reason- nope cant think of one!


----------



## Boudicea (24 September 2006)

Could I chase someone's sheep with my dogs just because I enjoy it?

It's against the law but what if I enjoy it?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (24 September 2006)

Go for it Boudicea - Obviously you don't like your dogs much as don't seemed to mind the fact that they are likely to be shot for worrying livestock, if you allow them to chase sheep.  You in addition would obviously be trespassing, so with a bit of luck be prosecuted for that too.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (24 September 2006)

"It's against the law but what if I enjoy it? "

I think we all realise that it's against the law.  However there are good reasons for not just allowing d to chase sheep.  Especially when they are in lamb.  Moreover they are kept in fields and cannot escape from the dogs.

However the deer on my land just run away from the dogs and the dogs don't hurt them.

I think laws have to have a reason, I'm just wondering if any one can give any sensible reason why my dogs shouldn't chase deer.  The law says they can flthem out and defra say I must shoot the deer to prevent them being chased.  But if chasing them doesn't hurt them then why should I shoot them.  

If I were a deer, and I know it's wrong to anthropomorphise I would rather be allowed to run away from someone's pet dogs than get a bullet.

Would you kill to obey law, even if you thought it was wrong and unnecesary?  

Isn't saying you must obey any law, no matter how wrong, fascism?


----------

